# PINFISH



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

If i buy a pinfish trap and set it how long should it take til i check it and what can i catch on pinfish. i will mainly be surf fishing and where to fish with them. (i will be there july 25 - august 2)


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

depends on where you set it and what kind of trap, but I've seen a couple fill up in 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

ill try to find them and set it there if not ill set it somewhere i think they might be


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have one and averasge 25 pinfish an hr around piers/boat docks.....I used fish heads for the bait.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

what could i catch a the end of july on them


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bluefish, small shark, rays, catfish, in the surf,,,,,big trout, redfish in the backwaters....just according to if you use them live or dead.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks ill try that ill be there from july 25 til august 1


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

You plan on night fishing or early morning?...Sometimes when that water is real clear its best to try for a night time bite...Heck of alot cooler too and big predator fish like to feed at night.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

i was think about night i believe i would have more luck at night


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've always had better luck at night.....Good luck.


----------



## lilpossum (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------

